# Deep Freeze Software



## Saxon

Here's some software which really does stop EVERYTHING from changing your PC be it Viruses, Trojans, rogue programs, accidental deletion etc. The list goes on, it really is the only thing I know which completely protects your PC and leaves it in the pristine state you meant it to be in.

Any changes made on a PC are discarded at the next boot up and though I've been using it for some time now I cannot fault it. There are only two modes to the program which are 'Deep Freeze' and 'Thawed'. You choose the 'Thawed' mode when you want to make changes to your PC or install programs, the rest of the time just keep it in 'Deep Freeze' for complete peace of mind. It couldn't be simpler to use and you can assign a password to the program so no one else can interfere with it.

Just a few notes on operation though wouldn't go amiss. You have to decide at installation time which drives you want to protect. In my opinion it is enough to protect Drive C: as this is where the vast number of problems arise. Also the GUI is invoked by pressing the Shift key and double clicking the icon on the Taskbar. Here you simply choose the mode 'Deep Freeze or 'Thawed', click OK then restart your computer. Check it out here

http://www.faronics.com/html/deepfreeze.asp

and not expensive.....

https://store3.esellerate.net/store...x?s=STR4102547205&pc=&page=OnePageCatalog.htm


----------



## Saxon

As an update, I recently installed Kodak Easyshare and don't ask me why as I wouldn't have thought so either but it completely messed up my system. Switching off my PC, then rebooting I was back again at square one as if nothing had happened. The only caveat with Deep Freeze is to remember NOT to save data to your protected disk i.e. C:, but as I never do it's no problem. It's like having an instant System Restore but with one exception, it always works. This obviously means that you can install any program while in protected mode without fear what damage or upset is going to ensue. If the program works well you can install it for real later. I have never felt more relaxed about my PC knowing whatever I may do wrong on it my sins will be forgiven on the next boot up.


----------



## SIR****TMG

I think i may buy this. any other remarks about it ??? bad or good......


----------



## Saxon

Still no probems to date. It's getting to the the point where I wonder if it's worth updating my virus, spyware checkers etc though I still do. Occasionally I do a virus and spy checker scan etc and they always come up with nothing, zilch!! 

Nothing changes ever, no file corruption, no application failures or unwanted changes, no boot failures, no CMOS changes. You all must think I'm indulging in hyperbole but honestly I have to pinch myself sometimes, it's all too unreal, but I'm one happy chappy since I installed it. I have to repeat though, the trade off is you can't save ANYTHING to your protected disk(s) but that trade off I can live with.


----------



## SIR****TMG

OK saxon, I bought this program and so far like it. Your instructions work great..


----------



## Saxon

Glad you like it and my guess is you'll like it even more as time goes on. If you feel a bit restricted by Deep Freeze like when you want to tweak an application's settings for example without rebooting in Thawed mode, there is a companion program available called Anti-Executable which allows a white list of programs chosen by you to be changed while in Deep Freeze mode. The rest of your computer is still in Deep Freeze and protected and the Anti-Executable program can be switched on and off on the fly which means (as I understand it) you only need to activate it when needed. Full details however are given on the website. I am going to buy it myself and will let you you know how well it works, so watch this post.

*Errata! *Looks like I misunderstood the purpose of Anti-Executable. It seems intended to stop executables from running or being installed and maybe not as I suggested to allow changes to an application while running Deep Freeze. It was described on the website as being compatible with Deep Freeze and I seem to have got the wrong impression of it, sorry.

Regards
Saxon


----------



## SIR****TMG

Yes indeed, keep me up on this program.I may buy that program if it works as well for you ,and you understand how to use it.So far the instructions you gave me was easy.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Well I don't need that then................


----------



## SIR****TMG

I have been all over the net downloaded a ton of junk and went to real bad web sites and still no problems. This deep freeze is great.


----------



## John Burns

Saxon said:


> Still no probems to date. It's getting to the the point where I wonder if it's worth updating my virus, spyware checkers etc though I still do.


If I understand your explanation correctly, you can't update your anti-virus or spyware checkers with DeepFreeze on, is that correct? So, if I have automatic updates of AVG, Ewido, Microsoft Windows, Windows Defender, or automatic defragmenting, etc. it can't be accomplished while in DeepFreeze?

What do you do for them - turn it to the "thaw" mode and update them and then return to deep freeze? Doesn't it get confusing? I guess I am too lazy to update all the programs manually. It (DeepFreeze) does sound interesting - I just will have to learn more about the particulars, I guess. I looked at the tutorial and website. I think this might be very good for people who have others using their computers, but I am not sure about an individual user who is a control freak like me -


----------



## SIR****TMG

Also to open it you can press: ctrl+shift+alt+f6 this opens deep freeze also.


----------



## SIR****TMG

Thats correct ..you have to thaw to up date........then deep freeze again to protect the p.c.


----------



## Saxon

John Burns said:


> I think this might be very good for people who have others using their computers, but I am not sure about an individual user who is a control freak like me -


I understand where you are coming from but isn't it just a question of habits? Are you not a control freak because you feel you have to be on top of everything in case something goes wrong, because you have no confidence your computer will be safe from all the dross out there? Well yes, that's how I used to feel because let's face it, it's going from bad to worse with viruses trojans rootkits and all that stuff. I for one was getting sick and tired of spending lots of time maintaining my computer when what you, I, and everyone should be doing is enjoying their computing not being hassled by it.

This is the only time I've been able to say confidently that my computing is now hassle free, totally and I wish the same for everyone including your good self. It's not a dream it's for real, 
IT WORKS!!


----------



## John Burns

Just a few questions - you switch to "thaw":

1. When you NEED to download something to C drive?

2. For all updates to antivirus, anti-spyware, etc, ?

3. For defragment?

This program requires elimination all automatic updates to ANY programs, I guess? 

The clue is to switch to thaw and it works like "normal" - the switch back to DeepFreeze and it keeps all the info you entered during "thaw"?

I have a home wireless network - but do not use file sharing or printing - is there any problem involved in this area?

Appreciate your patience in explaining it to me. Thanks.


----------



## Saxon

Here are the answers to your questions 1 to 3

1. You don't have to switch to 'Thaw' but you must move the download to another drive before shutting down or restarting your computer

2 Yes

3. Yes

And here are the answers to your paragraphs 1 to 3

1. You must be in Thawed mode to update

2. Yes

3. No, you are simply protecting your standalone computer or drives you wish to protect. Nothing else is affected.

Hope that answers your questions adequately. Deep Freeze does one job only and doesn't interfere or 'lock up' any local or remote drive you haven't included at the time you install it. There's another point, you cannot later protect other drives after installing Deep Freeze. You would have to uninstall it then install again with your new drive choices.


----------



## Doom_Machine

:down: well i got the enterprize edition, took me awhile to figure out how to freeze the drive due to the unobvious way of having to create a seperate .exe file then execute that....still havnt figured out how to thaw it, i see no option for thawing anywhere in the program

it always wants to access the internet for some reason, i assume to update but doesnt tell me what its really doing.

boot & shutdown times have increased dramatically
app launch has slowed down, it appears the whole system sorta freezes for a min while an app launches after i deepfreezed it but everything works fine if i uninstall it and i have a high end gaming rig

requires that games and other commonly changed programs be on a seperate drive..how annoying as now i cant save any of my games and would have to reinstall them to a seperate drive

overall this program is just like the old norton image tool i used to have as it had the same deep freeze feature along with ability to image drives that worked like system restore with the exception that this one is junk

use an image tool like acronis trueimage, its much more robust and changes are easily backed up


----------



## John Burns

Doom_Machine said:


> :down: overall this program is just like the old norton image tool i used to have as it had the same deep freeze feature along with ability to image drives that worked like system restore with the exception that this one is junk
> 
> use an image tool like acronis trueimage, its much more robust and changes are easily backed up


Another view on this program - guess it all comes down to what you need and want - that's what makes life interesting! Sorry for your problems Doom_Machine - but at least you made ME take a second look - I appreciate your post. Thanks!


----------



## SIR****TMG

The one he has is for business called enterprize. not just a regular set up like ours. Sorry your have all those problems with such a big system.


----------



## Saxon

All my posts were about the Standard edition. I know nothing about the Enterprise version and cannot comment on it. As you say SIR****TMG what we have works well for us and I really wouldn't recommend it so highly if it didn't work so well. It's horses for courses again, you have to compare like with like and not chalk with cheese because that doesn't make sense.


----------



## Saxon

I use Acronis Trueimge too and it is excellent but it takes time and gigabytes and you need to update it periodically which takes more time and gigabytes. Deep Freeze is all about saving time doing these backup and maintenance jobs, you still do it but much less so leaving you free to enjoy your computer in peace. That's the way I look at it anyway, like I said before, it's horses for courses, what else can you say?

DOOM_MACHINE quoted....still havnt figured out how to thaw it, i see no option for thawing anywhere in the program.

Looks like you haven't read the User Guide Here's the link if you want to download it. It's the first entry under User Guides

http://www.faronics.com/html/library.asp


----------



## John Burns

"Horses for Courses", "Chalk with Cheese"? Not being critical - just think you are very colorful in your posts, Saxon. Nice to add some spice to the Forum. Keep it up!


----------



## Doom_Machine

glad many of you like it, however personally i cant recommend anything to users like me who frequently make changes to thier OS to have to reboot everytime they want to change the wallpaper for instance

i'm all the time changing themes via windowblinds and backgrounds with dreamrender so its just more annoying anything..however i like the idea of it but if i get viruses or whatever i see no big deal in using an image tool, i barely use 20% of my 300gb drive so image size is no issue.

hopefully at some point they can make it so that one can thaw the drive without rebooting..now that i might reconsider everything..maybe


----------



## Saxon

Doom_Machine said:


> hopefully at some point they can make it so that one can thaw the drive without rebooting..now that i might reconsider everything..maybe


 Yes that was one of my expectations when I erroneously thought Anti-Executable did that. It must have been wishful thinking, but I wondered about the Enterprise version as it has a GUI for Freezing or Thawing drives individually, but you still have to restart your computer to apply the changes. Am I right? If it would only do that the instant you made the choices I would upgrade immediately.


----------



## Saxon

We now have this program at my place of employ. Smiles all round, the heat is off, and we can all make stupid mistakes again without losing time and money doing fixits, reinstalls etc. The boss is ecstatic i.e. till he saves something important to the C: drive, but what the heck,swings and roundabouts, and I've already explained this to the letter with him and others but it's not a habit anyone has in here anyway. Peaceful and productive computing achieved at last............... You can't win though there has to be a downside.............!!!..


----------



## Saxon

As an ultimate test on Deep Freeze and to prove to myself that this program is the total protector, I took the generally regarded insane step of deleting as much as I was allowed from my C: drive including the Windows folder (and I'm not encouraging anyone else to do likewise). If it all went horribly wrong it wouldn't really matter as I made an Acronis Trueimage backup beforehand. Result? Yes you guessed it, the computer was rebooted and everything was back to normal again. Sorry if you are now bored by this thread and will write no more unless asked, but I just had to put Deep Freeze through the most severe test I could imagine and it has proved itself invincible. Any shred of doubt I may have had about its capability has now vanished in the ether. It is as near perfect a program as I have ever seen and does exactly what Faronics says it will do, no provisos, no exceptions, no doubts. Who could ask for more? I surely couldn't, and so I won't. Bye for now.


----------



## Cyps

This Deep freeze is truly excellent if you aren't continually making changes to your computer. I had the 60 day trial and after it expired just had to buy it, couldn't ever feel safe without it again. Microsoft should have come up with this one, it saves a hell of a lot of bother once installed, in fact it stops all the bother altogether, and as you say Saxon, lets you enjoy your computer in peace FANTASTIC!!


----------



## ucHiha itacHi

I both hate it and like it..

I like it at home..
I hate it at work..

I like it because my brother likes to download and install stuff he doesn't fully understand..
I hate it because corporate computers prevent me from installing games at work! LoL


----------



## bellgamin

@Saxon- Does DF's license have to be renewed every year?

@All- I am on my first day of 60-day trial of Deep Freeze. So far I love it.

If someone wants to have similar protection to that afforded by DeepFreeze, but without needing to do a reboot, then I recommend First Defense ISR.

Concerning True Image, it is a bloated (70+ Megabytes) program that draws lots of customer bug reports -- read through a few pages of the Acronis True Image support forum and see for yourself.

P.S. For bare metal restores from *Disasters!* I use Image for DOS.


----------



## otzi

hmm deep freeze not good . because 

when too long time you use 

win can errors 

PC will run very slow when too long time you use DF 

DF can damages you HDD


----------



## arie01

Hello, 

I'm new to this forum (infact, I just registered a minute ago so I can post my problem).
I downloaded Deep Freeze Standard edition version 6.00.021.1523 from the Faronics web site and I installed it. My computer restarted fine but there is no Deep Freeze icon in the taskbar. I tried the ALT+CTRL+SHIFT+F6 combination and still nothing. I tried to run the Deep Freeze setup program again and it told me that Deep Freeze 6 Standard must be disabled before any Install/Uninstall can proceed. I didn't try to install any new application since I installed DF so I'm not sure if it is fully functional or not.

My question is, how do I disable it in order to install Windows Updates or other applications on my hard drive?

My feeling is that DF is actually hardware specific in one way or another. Am I right? If so, how do I uninstall it from my computer?


Thank you,


----------



## Cyps

Maybe this applies to to your problem

http://www.faronics.com/faq/#14


----------



## arie01

Hi Cyps,

Thank you for a quick reply to my post. This is exactly my problem. I have a motherboard withthe nVidia nForce2 chipset (I know, it's a kind of old...) 

To solve this issue, I reinstalled my OS and all of the nVidia drivers. Then I customized my new installation to my specifications and when I finished with that, I uninstalled the nVidia IDE driver. I restarted the computer and then I installed Deep Freeze and now it works perfectly. 

Thanks again,
Arie


----------



## spoonthumb

I used Deep Freeze for a while with no problems but then all of a sudden BOOM! My hard drives both gave up on me. Not sure how true this is but apparently the same bit of the hard drive is used over and over which causes quicker deterioration of that section of hard drive resulting in complete failure. Be interested to know what you think because it was a GREAT program while i had it.


----------



## JohnWill

There is no truth to the old wives' tale that using the same area of a hard disk will affect it's lifetime. I don't know what killed your drives, but it wasn't that issue.


----------



## spoonthumb

Thanks for that. Think i will re install it then. Are there different versions and if so any recommendations?


----------



## JohnWill

There are several products like Deep Freeze available. I don't use any of them, so I can't be more specific, but I've seen them in passing.


----------



## Cyps

spoonthumb said:


> Thanks for that. Think i will re install it then. Are there different versions and if so any recommendations?


I presume you are using Deep freeze Standard and you are fine with that for home use. If you've had it for a long time though you might consider upgrading it to the new version which is also compatible with Vista. As for alternatives there is no other program I know of which does the job better than Deep freeze.


----------



## SIR****TMG

My xp died and bought a new vista bought a new deep freeze program. Also call the company like I did ,they gave me a code number got it half price.Can't beat $22.00 dollars


----------



## SIR****TMG

They updated this program 6.30.020.1931


----------



## Plantsman

What an absolute cracker of a program Deep Freeze is. I can only agree with all the positives said about it and the quote 'The ultimate protector' is no exaggeration in my opinion. It deserves a higher profile than it has and should be better known.


----------

